# Norf' London CO2 Refill



## YzemaN (29 May 2008)

I just got my second CO2 FE from www.firesupermarket.co.uk. The first one went from 55 bar to 50 bar in about eight weeks. Then I fitted a needle valve and apparently I had a leak so it went from 50 bar to 0 bar in just over a week.    and I had to get another FE. I also got some CO2 tubing from AE as the old soft tubing from my previous Nutrafin yeast setup couldn't cope with the pressure. I now have a non-leaking CO2 setup and hopefully BBA won't take over the tank as it did with my inconsistent yeast based one. I'm now left with a spare CO2 cylinder and have been trying to find a place that would refill it for less than Â£25. All the webpages I look at say that it would be cheaper to buy a new one (gotta love London), but people here (I know, they're northerners) claim they can get a refill for Â£15. Does anyone know of a place?

BTW: I do not have a car, so it has to be accessible through public transport (I can't drink beer on the tube but I can bring a pressurised cylinder that would take the head off a bloke if it broke? - Thank you Boris. We all love you...)


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2008)

Try Wholesale Tropicals in Bethnal Green, they do refills but you have to wait a week for it, don't know about prices.


----------



## ziggy_909 (18 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Try Wholesale Tropicals in Bethnal Green, they do refills but you have to wait a week for it, don't know about prices.



Â£8.50 for a 350g bottle, Â£26.00 for a 2Kg bottle...

still cheaper than the aquatic design center


----------



## rafmag (12 Sep 2008)

London beer gas . Edmonton 
40Â£ bottle deposit 3.15kg
20Â£ exchange 
free delivery in north London


----------



## greenink (20 Jun 2011)

this is genius - had no idea you could use a pub CO2 cylinder. much better value than even fire extinguishers....


----------



## greenink (20 Jun 2011)

rafmag said:
			
		

> London beer gas . Edmonton
> 40Â£ bottle deposit 3.15kg
> 20Â£ exchange
> free delivery in north London



Does the regulator from a FE fit neatly onto these bottles? assume it's the same?


----------



## CeeJay (20 Jun 2011)

Hi mikeappleby


			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Does the regulator from a FE fit neatly onto these bottles? assume it's the same?


Yes it does


----------

